

Show HN: Touch Tone Tanks, a phone controlled game built with Canvas and Node.js - DTrejo
http://www.touchtonetanks.com/

======
DTrejo
Hey HN,

My friends and I made this the other day. It is 100% javascript using node.js
and canvas.

When you call in, you connect to Twilio's server, which does a request to our
server, which then sends a message down to the browser using socket.io, and
then your tanks shoots.

That means your signal is going from your phone, to the cell tower, INTO
SPACE, back down to california, and then travels over the internet to reach
you at your computer.

The latency should be less than 1s, which is pretty impressive considering how
far the signal travels.

I hope you guys enjoy, make sure to have a friend play with you.

Also, it uses an 888 number so it should be toll free :)

Cheers,

David, Paul, and Justin

~~~
sebkomianos
I'd love to have a try but I am unable to figure out how to call from the UK.

~~~
Shamiq
<http://www.ehow.com/how_18159_call-united-states.html>

    
    
      Dial 00.
      Dial 1.
      888-whatevertherestis

------
BoppreH
Loved the presentation. When I saw the team, the first thought I had was "oh
god, this is going to be awkward". I'm happy to be wrong.

A few questions:

\- how do you know your character? I see there are letters on them, but how is
this related to the phone number?

\- what is the process to show a room over a projector?

\- what happens if you button-mash?

------
frankdenbow
Awesome, one of my fav Twilio apps. Great job guys!

